# What is the best console to have homebrew on, and why?



## Deleted member 397813 (Apr 21, 2019)

For me, it is the wii, for other reasons.


----------



## Harsky (Apr 21, 2019)

Biggest advantage in my opinion goes to Wii for the ability to run GameCube games via Nintendont. Special mention also to the original Xbox. The fact that it's pretty much a PC in a console meant that it was a pretty amazing emulation machine that's still getting support and being able to use XBMC that played almost every video format.

Almost forgot about the PSP. Apart from the obvious ISO loader, the retro emulation on it is great but being able to convert and play PS games is also amazing even if it's lacking a few buttons to play properly.


----------



## hiroakihsu (Apr 21, 2019)

You forgot to list PS Vita/Vita TV in the poll...It can do everything PSP does as well.


----------



## x65943 (Apr 21, 2019)

I am going with wiiu

It can play every nes, snes, 64, gc, wii, wiiu, gb, gbc, gba and ds

(Not to mention other systems)

It's got everything

I would say switch, but its lack of GameCube and Wii games is the deciding factor


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 21, 2019)

I must say the wii. I run all my games from an sdcard. I could add an external drive, but I don’t need THAT much space. It’s pretty flexible. Also, a nice plus is the amount of different controllers we can use. The GameCube controller is great for Mario kart 7. 

Having your nand emulated in the sdcard is pretty cool. I haven’t done that, but it’s a nice option that I should totally take advantage of. 

If you are looking for a handheld option, it’s absolutely the psp or vita (pretty same). A wide library of games are readily available.


----------



## Deleted_413010 (Apr 21, 2019)

I would say the 3DS. It supports (total) the NES, SNES, GBA, GBC, GB, Game Gear, DSi & the DS

Its alot but probably not as much as some others on the market. Atleast the new model can run DOSBox.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 21, 2019)

Wii U, everything from NES to Gamecube/Wii, and easier to hack than Switch.


----------



## Deleted_413010 (Apr 21, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Wii U, everything from NES to Gamecube/Wii, and easier to hack than Switch.



If you had to pick which one was the easiest to hack homebrew-wise? Starting from the original xbox and going up from there.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 21, 2019)

TheTechWiz25 said:


> If you had to pick which one was the easiest to hack homebrew-wise? Starting from the original xbox and going up from there.



I stick with Wii U, that's just me though.


----------



## Deleted_413010 (Apr 21, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> I stick with Wii U, that's just me though.



Surprises me that you have a Wii U. It wasn't the most successful thing. The 3DS had to have been easier to hack than the Switch even though the Switch got hijacked faster due to a hardware flaw (surprisingly). The 3DS just plugs in an SD Card a couple times and you follow the instructions. The Switch is a bit more complicated than that.


----------



## Stwert (Apr 21, 2019)

I’ve got to go with Switch (and Vita as a close second). For different reasons than many I suppose. I really only use emulation when I’m away from home, so it has to be a portable system for me.

The Switch isn’t as good as say, the WiiU for system compatibility, but it is portable and I can play my Switch games on it.

Before the Switch, the Vita was my system of choice. But I’ve always disliked the D-Pad on the Vita, so the Switch has taken over. Not that I love the Switch D-Pad, but at least it’s easier to use for me.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 21, 2019)

TheTechWiz25 said:


> Surprises me that you have a Wii U. It wasn't the most successful thing. The 3DS had to have been easier to hack than the Switch even though the Switch got hijacked faster due to a hardware flaw (surprisingly). The 3DS just plugs in an SD Card a couple times and you follow the instructions. The Switch is a bit more complicated than that.



Why is that a surprise? 3DS is nice but has its own set of flaws, i.e. the weak CPU and even the N3DS  has flaws, I've yet to see Snes cores take full advantage of the 800 MHz.
There hasn't been much progress on 3DS homebrew this year, much less apps that take more advantage of the higher clock speed.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 21, 2019)

Hello.

Personal choice:

1. Wii - today very easy to Softmod,has very comfortable Game Loader(s),is very stable,great console.
2. PS2 - without Modchip the "phat" Models are very easy to Softmod,has good Game Loader,is very stable.
3. XBox 1 - with the required "paraphernalias" easy to softmod,good Game Loaders,very stable,can use for Music/Video/Games/Network.Great Allrounder.

1. PSP - very easy and quick to Softmod,great Game Loader,very stable,can use as PSX "substitute"
2. DSi - sadly very hard to Softmod if you don´t have the required "Software",but easiest to use with Flashcards (if you have the correct Kernel/Menu).If Softmodded,then TWiLight is the first choice.
3. DS Lite - with a Slot 2 Device,maybe FlashMe and a Slot 1 Flashcard THE All in One Solution for GB/GBC/GBA/NDS Games.


----------



## Coolsonickirby (Apr 21, 2019)

Shouldn't Wii U and Wii be counted the same since they're both on the same console? You have all the benefits of homebrewing a Wii on the Wii U + more.


----------



## CORE (Apr 21, 2019)

Wii U HomeBrew = Wii U , Wii , NGC and along with other upcoming developments but NGC Alone Wins!

@Coolsonickirby Does have a point though Wii is in there with Wii U

But XBOX is not in the main Poll Come on! never mind other.


----------



## Stwert (Apr 21, 2019)

Coolsonickirby said:


> Shouldn't Wii U and Wii be counted the same since they're both on the same console? You have all the benefits of homebrewing a Wii on the Wii U + more.



Well, they are different in their own ways. While the Wii U can use GameCube iso’s thanks to Nintendont. It can’t use original GameCube Discs, or for that matter, controllers without an adapter.

Plus, the obvious one, they are different architectures. Which makes them discreet, independent systems and not everyone will own both of them.


----------



## CORE (Apr 21, 2019)

They're Architectures arent that different and the Wii U has x2 GPUs one WiiU GX2 and Wii GX.
How do you think vWii and NGC works


----------



## Stwert (Apr 21, 2019)

TheTechWiz25 said:


> Surprises me that you have a Wii U. It wasn't the most successful thing. The 3DS had to have been easier to hack than the Switch even though the Switch got hijacked faster due to a hardware flaw (surprisingly). The 3DS just plugs in an SD Card a couple times and you follow the instructions. The Switch is a bit more complicated than that.



Just because the Wii U wasn’t one of Nintendo’s most popular systems, doesn’t mean some of us didn’t buy it.

There’s some 14 million or so of us who realised it had a heck of a lot of good games released on it. Personally, I also loved the controller. It meant I could play games in the same room as my family, when the main TV was in use. So I didn’t have to slink off to the office to play games.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



CORE said:


> They're Architectures arent that different and the Wii U has x2 GPUs one WiiU GX2 and Wii GX.
> How do you think vWii and NGC works



I’m more than aware of their architectures and capability’s. While each of the newer systems  (Wii and Wii U) are essentially more powerful versions of the GameCube. The fact remains, they are still separate systems. Each having features the others do not. 

While the Wii U can in one way or another use it’s predecessors software. The sales were quite abysmal, so not as many people own one of those as compared to the Wii. How does one, in good conscience, vote for a system they neither own or use.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 21, 2019)

TheTechWiz25 said:


> If you had to pick which one was the easiest to hack homebrew-wise? Starting from the original xbox and going up from there.


Wii U followed by the original Xbox.


----------



## Stwert (Apr 21, 2019)

Memoir said:


> Wii U followed by the original Xbox.



Xbox was great back in the day. Well, it still is, still use mine. The fact that it was basically a mini pc in a custom box (and was easy to hack) really helped it along.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 21, 2019)

Stwert said:


> Xbox was great back in the day. Well, it still is, still use mine. The fact that it was basically a mini pc in a custom box (and was easy to hack) really helped it along.


I need to update Coinops, but it's amazing.


----------



## Flame (Apr 21, 2019)

Vita thread.

homebrew scene made what vita is. homebrew, SD2vita, switch dock and many more stuff.


what does Wii U have for homebrew?


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 21, 2019)

Flame said:


> Vita thread.
> 
> homebrew scene made what vita is. homebrew, SD2vita, switch dock and many more stuff.
> 
> ...



Everything Wii has, but runs better, except PSX and N64, those have been stunted thanks to a lack of dynarec cores.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 21, 2019)

Flame said:


> Vita thread.
> 
> homebrew scene made what vita is. homebrew, SD2vita, switch dock and many more stuff.
> 
> ...


Unfettered access to the entire Nintendo lineup minus the 3DS and Switch? The Vita needed that homebrew to even be relevant.


----------



## Flame (Apr 21, 2019)

Memoir said:


> Unfettered access to the entire Nintendo lineup minus the 3DS and Switch? The Vita needed that homebrew to even be relevant.



but isnt this thread about homebrew? not the best to game on?




the_randomizer said:


> Everything Wii has, but runs better, except PSX and N64, those have been stunted thanks to a lack of dynarec cores.



lol vita can do PSX




dont get me wrong guys i love the Wii U. but the homebrew scene isnt the best imo. is like the worst out of all the major consoles


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 21, 2019)

Flame said:


> but isnt this thread about homebrew? not the best to game on?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay? That's nice? *Shrug* At least it's easier to hack a Wii U than a 360 or PS3.  Don't get me started on Switch, it's easily the worst in terms of hacking user-friendliness.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 21, 2019)

Flame said:


> but isnt this thread about homebrew? not the best to game on?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, you mean to tell me that homebrew to allow an MSD card on an otherwise proprietary console beats out a massive retro library? K then


----------



## Stwert (Apr 21, 2019)

Flame said:


> but isnt this thread about homebrew? not the best to game on?




I don’t necessarily think they’re mutually exclusive. I think having a good overall experience is important. Everything from the variety of software available, to the controls and if it’s a portable, how comfortable it is to use.

No point having great homebrew on a shit system.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 21, 2019)

Wii can't even play most MAME or Arcade games thanks to its paltry RAM limitations, but Wii U can, hmm...


----------



## Flame (Apr 21, 2019)

Memoir said:


> So, you mean to tell me that homebrew to allow an MSD card on an otherwise proprietary console beats out a massive retro library? K then



retro library beats homebrew. yes. but thats because a big company backs it. the whole point of homebrew is what people like me and you can do.



Stwert said:


> I don’t necessarily think they’re mutually exclusive. I think having a good overall experience is important. Everything from the variety of software available, to the controls and if it’s a portable, how comfortable it is to use.
> 
> No point having great homebrew on a shit system.



but Wii U has no homebrew.... wait a minute you telling me that Wii U is shit? 




the_randomizer said:


> Wii can't even play most MAME or Arcade games thanks to its paltry RAM limitations, but Wii U can, hmm...



so a newer console is better then its Predecessor? who would have thought


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 21, 2019)

Flame said:


> retro library beats homebrew. yes. but thats because a big company backs it. the whole point of homebrew is what people like me and you can do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, you're really on a roll today, thanks for the heads up, I should contribute to this discussion more often!
And here I thought you were being a smarmy, silly me!

Edit: Forget it, I'm done.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 21, 2019)

Flame said:


> retro library beats homebrew. yes. but thats because a big company backs it. the whole point of homebrew is what people like me and you can do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To some extent. Having to forego the game slot just to use a standard in storage seems counter intuitive.. Don't you think? There's a couple things that are cool. Is it really what the average Joe looks for in "homebrew"? Not usually. They look for emulators and ports. So Xash, Quake, Doom, etc are fun on the Vita. Great in handheld. I just feel like we still haven't quite seen the full extent of the system. So, for me? It sits nowhere near the top.


----------



## CORE (Apr 21, 2019)

XBOX is best because of the variety I would have loved one of those 128MB and 1.4GHz Modded Consoles back in the day and throw in one of the Extender Case Mods x3/x5 HDDs. An X3 Control Panel and Xecuter 3 Modchip that I have.

I have since removed my Xtender x3 Mod and just bought a larger drive and my XBOX is 1.6 No RAM upgrade for me.


----------



## Deleted_413010 (Apr 21, 2019)

Stwert said:


> It meant I could play games in the same room as my family, when the main TV was in use. So I didn’t have to slink off to the office to play games.



And this is where the Switch's idea came from


----------



## Flame (Apr 21, 2019)

Memoir said:


> To some extent. Having to forego the game slot just to use a standard in storage seems counter intuitive.. Don't you think? There's a couple things that are cool. Is it really what the average Joe looks for in "homebrew"? Not usually. They look for emulators and ports. So Xash, Quake, Doom, etc are fun on the Vita. Great in handheld. I just feel like we still haven't quite seen the full extent of the system. So, for me? It sits nowhere near the top.



lets agree to disagree. but sd2vita is very easy to use. loads of guides online. im sure people in china have made some bucks out of them.



the_randomizer said:


> Wow, you're really on a roll today, thanks for the heads up, I should contribute to this discussion more often!
> And here I thought you were being a smarmy, silly me!
> 
> Edit: Forget it, I'm done.



dude we both having civilized conversation, i might be wrong. you might be wrong. no need to quit the convo like that. we are both intelligent people, just put forward your argument. if im wrong people on here will have they on opinion and im sure they too will comment on whats wrong with my opinion or your opinion.

it is just opinion end of the day.


----------



## Stwert (Apr 21, 2019)

Flame said:


> but Wii U has no homebrew.... wait a minute you telling me that Wii U is shit?




Wii U has plenty of home-brew, or are we being sarcastic?  And hell no, I love the Wii-U.


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Apr 21, 2019)

Stwert said:


> Well, they are different in their own ways. While the Wii U can use GameCube iso’s thanks to Nintendont. It can’t use original GameCube Discs, or for that matter, controllers without an adapter.
> 
> Plus, the obvious one, they are different architectures. Which makes them discreet, independent systems and not everyone will own both of them.



I didn't know the wii u couldn't read gamecube disks.Are there wii's that dont have GC support?


----------



## leon315 (Apr 21, 2019)

For me PS3, you can literally play all videos/blurays, load ps1-3 games and have Retroarch, the most complete home console ever


----------



## CORE (Apr 21, 2019)

Wii U is still untapped! That the bloody problem. Please Help me I need some BrU for my WiiU.


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Apr 21, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Okay? That's nice? *Shrug* At least it's easier to hack a Wii U than a 360 or PS3.  Don't get me started on Switch, it's easily the worst in terms of hacking user-friendliness.



How is the switch harder than an xbox 360?Xbox 360 for only backups you had to take it apart and flash the dvd drive.If you wanted homebrew you had to open it up and solder pins.


----------



## Deleted_413010 (Apr 21, 2019)

Maluma said:


> I didn't know the wii u couldn't read gamecube disks.Are there wii's that dont have GC support?



Most original Wii's from what I know do have GC support. Mine does. In fact my Wii is still original...untampered. Never homebrewed.


----------



## CORE (Apr 21, 2019)

There was a model revision in Canada only I think? That is Wii Only.



Spoiler: Wii MIni


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 21, 2019)

CORE said:


> There was a model revision in Canada only I think? That is Wii Only.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Wii MIni



*In Europe too*.


----------



## Deleted_413010 (Apr 21, 2019)

CORE said:


> There was a model revision in Canada only I think? That is Wii Only.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Wii MIni



The Wii Mini was released in the United States. If you mean a revision where GC support was removed from it then that's sad.


----------



## leon315 (Apr 21, 2019)

plus PS3 can play PSX discs without any convertions, all other consoles require y ou to convert them into ISO/rom 1st.

the last psx game i played on ps3 was Silent Bomber, it was so fun, too bad we didn't get any sequel.


----------



## Haloman800 (Apr 21, 2019)

Wii U has everything the Wii has, plus all Wii U library.


----------



## CORE (Apr 21, 2019)

@leon315 I totally forgot about PS3 and being able to play PS1 - PS2 - PS3 is awesome and you also got RetroArch can the PS3 play PSP Games? Digital I mean? But @leon315 being able to convert to ISO is a Blessing Disc Drives Dont Last! 

Oh might as well throw in PS2 and Pops PS1 damn love these Consoles prior 2012 Wii U for me the last True Console XBOXOne and PS4 just Restricted HTPCs same for Switch only Android Tablet I will take a Shield instead thanks but I will also take a Switch if anyone wants to donate one That is how I ended up with a PS4 my Friend gave me his since he upgraded to Pro. I would not have one if it were not for him I really dont care for it besides Exclusives.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 21, 2019)

Wii = advanced Gamecube
The most hardware/equipment for the Wii was original designed for the Gamecube.


----------



## leon315 (Apr 21, 2019)

CORE said:


> @leon315 I totally forgot about PS3 and being able to play PS1 - PS2 - PS3 is awesome and you also got RetroArch can the PS3 play PSP Games? Digital I mean? But @leon315 being able to convert to ISO is a Blessing Disc Drives Dont Last!


yep, you can even extract ISO from psx discs through Multiman, and ps3 has $ony's official PS2-psp emulator in later FW, so you don't need Retroarch for psp games. it doesn't cover 100% of library but it's still quite large!

Plus playing Mario games on $ony's console is simply *priceless *


----------



## kuwanger (Apr 21, 2019)

The best console to have homebrew on is the one you have and use.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 21, 2019)

kuwanger said:


> The best console to have homebrew on is the one you have and use.


I knew my SNES had a greater purpose!


----------



## ELY_M (Apr 21, 2019)

I am going with Nintendo Switch because you can take it with you to anywhere.  It is my most favorite console to have homebrew.  
I done more on my switch than other consoles I have.


----------



## Stwert (Apr 21, 2019)

Maluma said:


> I didn't know the wii u couldn't read gamecube disks.Are there wii's that dont have GC support?



Only the Wii Mini, it cant play GameCube games. But you wouldn’t want one of those pieces of crap anyway. 

Other than that, all Wii’s play GameCube games and can use GameCube discs.


----------



## brickmii82 (Apr 21, 2019)

The Wii is the best bang for your buck. I'd have voted Wii U but they're still $100+ whereas a Wii can be found with all accessories and 2 Wiimotes for a $20 bill. Add in SD card cost and you have a retro machine for 30$. Thats cheaper than a retropie


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 21, 2019)

I will ignore the likes of the Amiga as homebrew on an ostensibly open system... yeah.

Homebrew is more than emulation to me. Indeed emulation is but a tiny fraction of it all. I like emulation but it is a trivial thing these days (was back when as well but for ease of use a hacked console represented something). On the flip side remakes of old games is a different matter.

Anyway that leaves 5 main contenders. Backwards compatibility + a bit of token extra stuff I am ignoring, and none of them make the experience so much radically better that it gets hard -- none showcase stuff like that fancy mode 7 filter or high resolution rendering or anything like that.

Xbox, GBA, DS, PSP, Wii.

No other device has seen the levels of creativity and drive to make cool shit as those devices. I have serious doubts we ever will see it again either as somewhat open devices reign again and I can't see a nominally closed device overcome that, nor having interesting enough hardware to justify it.

The wii was a bit of an anomaly. There was some good homebrew beyond emulators and systems management but not as much of it and it did not do as much as the others. What homebrew it got often struggled to shed the tech demo... I am going to say stigma but want a better term than that.

The xbox had xbmc which was a complete game changer for a lot of things. After linux though it was mostly emulation that drew people in.

The GBA. Did very well here and set the stage for what was to come but has been overshadowed by the DS and PSP. That said there are still some absolute gems in its homebrew catalogue ( https://gbatemp.net/threads/links-to-various-gbatemp-features-over-the-years.352851/ features a few and notes more in passing).

DS vs PSP then. On the emulator side of things the PSP won overall but most of that was "I'll port this old PC emulator as C compilation is a thing that can be done here" which contrasted with the GBA/DS approach of tightly coded emulators doing good stuff. I dismissed emulation already. The PSP's extra power allowed it a more or less fully realised version of SDL which helped a lot of take off, and its extra power was put to use on many occasions to do things the DS could not. On the other hand the DS' touch screen did a lot for it, and what the DS did get was often very fun and put together with the DS in mind, plus all the ports of various protocols.

If you had a DS and PSP while they were active then you probably would have had the best time in homebrew on any device.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 21, 2019)

brickmii82 said:


> The Wii is the best bang for your buck. I'd have voted Wii U but they're still $100+ whereas a Wii can be found with all accessories and 2 Wiimotes for a $20 bill. Add in SD card cost and you have a retro machine for 30$. Thats cheaper than a retropie



Wii is absolutely perfect for Snes with Snes9x GX 4.4.0, NES with Nestopia Undead, GBA with mGBA*, and Genesis with Genesis Plus GX.

*mGBA runs every commercial GBA game full speed, unlike VBA GX, which struggles with many games and frameskipping abound.


----------



## Flame (Apr 21, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> I will ignore the likes of the Amiga as homebrew on an ostensibly open system... yeah.
> 
> Homebrew is more than emulation to me. Indeed emulation is but a tiny fraction of it all. I like emulation but it is a trivial thing these days (was back when as well but for ease of use a hacked console represented something). On the flip side remakes of old games is a different matter.
> 
> ...



thank you. somebody understands. people posting which games they console can run made by the console manufacturer makes it the best homebrew device.

"lol my device can run all the Nintendo library" thanks to nintendo.


homebrew is something which is not made by the console manufacturer.

great homebrews are like moonshell on the DS, xbmc on the OG Xbox. TWiLight Menu++ on the DSi.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 21, 2019)

I'd be more inclined to use homebrew if there were more apps like media players for the N3DS and the like.


----------



## Flame (Apr 21, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> I'd be more inclined to use homebrew if there were more apps like media players for the N3DS and the like.



well homebrew devs can do so much. its about using resources for what is needed. would it be worth it making a media player on the 3DS when almost every other device these days can play media files.

when moonshell was made, it was wow. smart phones was not a thing yet on the level it is today.

imo homebrew is about giving people what they want what the console manufacturer wouldnt care or waste they time with but with in reason. i.e. android on the switch. kodi on the Wii U


kodi on the Wii U would make sense, it would be able to do HD videos(i think) even use the gamepad as a way to view and control the videos. with out you needing to convert them to different size or format.


----------



## zomborg (Apr 22, 2019)

My response is based only on my experience. My vote is for the Wii and Original Xbox. 
My wii could do everything but fry eggs. My Xbox could do almost as much and XBMC was so freakin cool!
 I can't really weigh in on the Wii U because I've never modded one.


----------



## brickmii82 (Apr 22, 2019)

Flame said:


> thank you. somebody understands. people posting which games they console can run made by the console manufacturer makes it the best homebrew device.
> 
> "lol my device can run all the Nintendo library" thanks to nintendo.
> 
> ...


At the end of the day you purchase a console to play video games. Whether its native or through homebrew, the one that plays the most is going to be the most popular. The only other factors you could really quantify and include are quality and price. Although, one could argue that the OG Xbox is up there with all of those qualities and capabilities.


----------



## Ryccardo (Apr 23, 2019)

Wii, without a doubt it WAS the best console for homebrew, with DS just behind and PSP not much behind

Those consoles were total hits for amateurs (and in general sales), because in their heyday public Wi-Fi was a cool novelty, most people with a (mostly Symbian) smartphone rarely used them for more than photos/calls/texts and maybe music, these systems were better in certain aspects than said phones, touchscreens and relatively inexpensive TV-connected computers (with a still remarkable point-and-click interface) were hot stuff, as were the consoles on their own merit (range of games)

Nowadays whether you want games, gimmicks, media, or serious business on the go - a phone/laptop, optionally bluetooth keyboard and mouse, and video cable can be bought for less than the original price of those systems, and of course have more software in the first place...

tldr - [wide availability of] Smartphones didn't kill dedicated gaming, they killed homebrew instead


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 23, 2019)

I dare to say the switch is having a way to go, it emulates most of backwards consoles, now emulates PSP close to perfection, N64 with enhanced textures, the DS emulator is coming and the things coming in the future as well...


----------



## Chary (Apr 23, 2019)

Wii U and Xbox, hands down, every time. Perhaps in the future, seeing as how fast the scene is going, the Switch will become even more of a fully fledged powerhouse.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 23, 2019)

Chary said:


> Wii U and Xbox, hands down, every time. Perhaps in the future, seeing as how fast the scene is going, the Switch will become even more of a fully fledged powerhouse.


So true, i'm looking forward to it!


----------



## bandithedoge (Apr 23, 2019)

Probably Wii U for the amount of games it can play. Because of hardware backwards compatibility with Wii, it can play everything the Wii can, which includes GC and a shit ton of emulators.
Second place goes to the Vita. Surprisingly, it does have some good games. But it's also fully compatible with PSP.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Apr 23, 2019)

Vita due to the fact it is portable(yeah the switch is as well but I find it a bit too big) My PC can do all my other emulation and a lot better as well.


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Apr 23, 2019)

*WII* Have a really special place in my heart, as it can run pretty well most old school systems, aka Snes and Nes, and with an HDMI adapter its a fine piece of art, not to mention it can do Gamecube.

*Classic Xbox* its good, not the best, but its really good, the bad part of this, is that several of the emulator, and also depending on the TV you play, have input lag, which really lowers the quality of the experience.


*Xbox 360*, never really launched on the Emulator side, Snes and Nes are fine, snes have a small input lag, even played on modern tvs or old tvs. so its not good for precision gaming.
Dreamcast cant emulate the Snes properly so its a No for snes, but for Nes and GBC its a fun side project.

*PS2* its somehow complicated some good cores, some bads cores, i dont really have an opinion on this one.

*WiiU,* not a big fan on how WiiU manage their emulation, retroarch takes hella time loading a rom, so, the best way would be rom injection.

the *PS Vita* and the* PSTV,* they are good emulating stuff, but as a very personal opinion, it feels weird, the vita feels weird emulating stuff, PSX its great, not doubt here, same with the PSP, but it does not feel quite right.

The *PSP* on the other hand, good lord, this thing is a beast, snes, nes, gbc, sega, psx, among several others, on a  great battery its really kewl.

*Switch* its a very good console, its a must to be honest, emulation its VERY active, retroarch, psnes, pnes, pfba, noise, among several other cores, you can play PSX, N64, Sega, GBA, GBC, most of the retroarch cores works great, apart form the N64 that its still on diapers, and still,runs great, majoras mask, ocarina of time without major issues. those are great, the idea that you can play on the go, on your tv, [PSP can do this as well], give it a plus.

However, i dont know why, but the WII, feels like the best homebrew / emulator based console...... apart from a Android TV


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Apr 23, 2019)

I wish I could vote twice. Wii U is an emulation and homebrew powerhouse, doing damn near everything the Wii could and then some. I think the only reason people don't consider it much is the lack of love it got from the community for a long time. But, as far as what console was probably the most impactful for homebrew? Original Xbox.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 23, 2019)

ScarletDreamz said:


> *WII* Have a really special place in my heart, as it can run pretty well most old school systems, aka Snes and Nes, and with an HDMI adapter its a fine piece of art, not to mention it can do Gamecube.
> 
> *Classic Xbox* its good, not the best, but its really good, the bad part of this, is that several of the emulator, and also depending on the TV you play, have input lag, which really lowers the quality of the experience.
> 
> ...


The Wii U is practically the updated Wii, but i can't help but to choose the Wii over the Wii U.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Apr 23, 2019)

You could emulate for most consoles on your pc (:


----------



## ELY_M (Apr 24, 2019)

Nintendo Switch


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 24, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> You could emulate for most consoles on your pc (:


PC is not portable like the Switch... (ignoring laptops)


----------



## Dinoduck (Apr 26, 2019)

PS2 for life. And Switch. For the next one.


----------



## leon315 (Apr 26, 2019)

Elalexyzoner said:


> PC is not portable like the Switch... (ignoring laptops)


Guess you never heard of GPD WIN huh??

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...e-m3-7Y30-Windows-10/1281164_32884328950.html


----------



## Owenge (Apr 26, 2019)

I have no doubt that the switch will be amazing at the end of it's life for homebrew... but as of right now I choose the PsVita


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 26, 2019)

leon315 said:


> Guess you never heard of GPD WIN huh??
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...e-m3-7Y30-Windows-10/1281164_32884328950.html


Yeah i've have heard of it, but it is practically a laptop


----------



## phillyrider807 (Apr 26, 2019)

Doesn't the Wii U do everything the Wii can do plus play Wii U games?

Why would anyone pick a wii over a wii u?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 26, 2019)

phillyrider807 said:


> Doesn't the Wii U do everything the Wii can do plus play Wii U games?
> 
> Why would anyone pick a wii over a wii u?


idk, maybe they like it more


----------



## Ryccardo (Apr 26, 2019)

phillyrider807 said:


> Why would anyone pick a wii over a wii u?


Allegedly less power consumption (though I haven't actively measured a WiiU in Vwii mode)
Less picky with USB devices (though you could argue the WiiU enforces USB standards better)
No need to manually lower resolution to get better Vwii video
The "official" controller used with typical batteries lasts more than a day 
Non-interlaced video mode (vulgarly "240p") support? (I may be confusing this with another console's backwards compatibility)
Priiloader
(Easier) Wii Menu theming
RiiConnect24
The glorious notification lightbar
The price!!

And, not applicable to all Wiis in general, but certainly to some:
BootMii as boot2
Burnt discs
8 cm (GC) discs
Proper GC ports (required, as of current technical knowledge, for the GBA link cable, for GC controllers in commercial Wii games, and for GC memory cards/SD Geckos)


----------



## Tsukimori (Apr 28, 2019)

In terms of accessibility, price, and functionality, the Wii still takes it for me. Anyone could've hacked a Wii and that ease of entry also meant there was a homebrew application for basically everything and anything. Plus, the Wii is dirt cheap.


----------



## Mythical (Apr 28, 2019)

PS3 because cheap and that new hensploit though


----------



## CMDreamer (Apr 28, 2019)

Some options have been forgotten on the list.

For a handheld, I'd say the PS Vita. And now that, "that lame brand owner" has taken their hands off of it, even more.

For a home console, my best option goes for the Wii, I can play most (if not all) games I like on it with excellent quality. I'm planning on making myself a Portable Wii, so that'll make it an even better option.


----------

